# New rescue cat biting



## Shellma (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi all,
This is my first post on here so hello everyone! I could really use some advice and didn't know where to turn.
We have today brought home Buddy, a playful and loving stray from the local rescue centre. We have been following all the advice and after a nervous first couple of hours he seems to have regained his confidence and has been playing, eating and going to the toilet happily. The problem we are having is that he bites very regularly. I don't think it's because of being over-stroked as we have been waiting for him to come to us to ask to be stroked (which he does) and he also does it completely unprovoked (for instance he'll be rubbing up against my legs and will just bite my feet suddenly). He's doing it all the time though. I'm fairly sure it's a playful thing, rather than aggression, but it does hurt. 
What worries me is that I have a 2 month old baby and an 18 month old toddler and I don't want them getting hurt. I'm going to call the rescue centre tomorrow to see if this behaviour is typical of him. If it's not and they think it's just a part of him trying to settle into his new home and get confident in his new surroundings then I'll give him some more time and try to train him out of it. However, given that it seems to be an affectionate thing, I suspect that this behaviour is normal for him. I also discovered today that his profile on their website said that he would be better in a home with older children only as he has a tendency to get a little over excited. I have no idea why they paired him with us if this is the case- I had discussed my requirements with regards to a cat that would be good with young children with them in advance of going in to the centre and had both my 2 month old and 18 month old with me when we went in.
If when I speak to them tomorrow they say that this behaviour is typical of him, I feel that I have no choice but to return him. My husband and I are experienced cat owners and had a rescue centre cat before, but we have to think about the well-being of our children. I really, really don't want to return him because I know how distressing it is for the cat. I feel really let down by the rescue centre as I feel they have mis-sold him to me in order to get him into a home (he'd been there quite a while), but in the long run all this has done is create instability for the cat.
So what I'd like advice on is whether you think it's wrong to think about returning him (emphasising that I'd only do this if they verify his current behaviour as typical of him)? Or can you suggest any alternatives of how to eradicate this unwanted behaviour, keeping in mind the wellbeing of my two young children?
Thanks so much in advance- I could just really use some outside opinions and advice!
Michelle


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't understand why they let you adopt him either. Did he show these traits when you visited him at the rescue centre? It sounds clear to me from their description that this is common behaviour for him, he's probably done it since he was a kitten. He definitely needs an adult only home or one with teenagers. Its not something you are going to be able to cure in a hurry and, in the meantime with your two little ones, something could happen. Its the rescue centre's fault and as you've only had him 24 hours, now would be the best time to return him without him being too upset and you getting too attached. I would certainly ring them and point out their description of him which is not compatable with your situation. Its not good to start off with this worrying problem from day one, it will take the pleasure out of having your new pet.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Pooh used to bite, hiss and growl when he was at the shelter, reason why nobody wanted him. When I brought him home, his behavior changed. He still bites from time to time (playing rough) but he has become the most adorable cat ever. You could ask a behaviorist what she thinks before returning him. It is not safe to have a baby around although the cat might never bite him but you never know what could happen.


----------



## Shellma (Aug 29, 2015)

The rescue centre has a behaviourist that I can access free of charge so might ask them about that when I call later on. When I went to see him at the centre he didn't bite there as was far too busy playing with ping pings balls and toys (he's very playful which I love about him!). It just makes it all harder if I do take him back- he's actually really lovely, biting aside. I think the rescue centre were just concerned about getting him into a home, but should have been more concerned with getting him to the right home. Poor thing.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Michelle and welcome 
It does sound like the centre wanted him rehomed but I'm cross for you because they didn't match him with the right owner, poor little guy.
It's great you have access to advice - but sadly if they think he won't change you may have to return him, which will be very hard for you I know.
Fingers crossed there is a solution and he can be safely integrated into your family. Please let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Shellma (Aug 29, 2015)

Well I spoke to the rescue centre this morning and they confirmed that he is prone to over-excitement which can lead to biting. They think he might improve in a day or two once he starts to settle in though. They also recommended upping the amount of dry food we give him and making sure there is some left down at all times to make sure it's not hunger that's causing it. So we're going to give it some more time and just keep the kids separate from him for the time being. Hopefully it will improve and he can stay. I'm not 100% convinced that it will, but certainly willing to try! Thank you all for your advice- it's great to have a second opinion


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Shellma, I think you are doing the right thing with him by giving him more time. I would just check he is not in pain does he only bite if you touch as certain place ?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am afraid that i do not think the rescue centre has done a very good job in this situation. If it were just yourself and your partner in the home I would agree with giving him more time to settle and consulting the behaviourist....but with two young children in the house I do not think this is a safe route to follow.
My personal opinion is that you should take him back sooner rather than later and ask that you are allowed to wait for another more suitable cat, without paying another adoption fee.
I think the longer you leave it, the harder it will get for you to deal with....and even if it does settle down a bit I am not sure you will ever be able to relax completely when the cat is around the children which will eventually make everyone very unhappy.


----------

